# How to hide username posts from showing up when using google search



## A Better Tomorrow (Nov 17, 2009)

So, when I type my username into google, what shows up is every post and thread that I have posted. This makes me kind of uncomfortable. Is there anyway to remedy this?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Any website that's open to Google searches is going to end up indexing your username, including PersonalityCafe. If you're worried about stalking, the best advice is to use unique usernames & don't post any identifying information in public.

However, you can shield your profile from Google (and anyone else) by going into User CP -> Edit Your Details -> and under "Optional Information" you can choose to make your profile public, or only available to members, or only available to those on your friends list.

This will keep your personal information from being indexed, if you have any personal information on your profile.

The problem is that for Google to stop indexing posts, it would have to stop indexing the entire site and PerC would drop from the search listings.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Alternatively, you could use a completely not unique username :wink:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Van said:


> Alternatively, you could use a completely not unique username :wink:


That's true. With a username like Van, I don't think anyone will find you. :laughing:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

NOW I find this out...


----------

